# Another Paul R.:



## Paul R (Dec 4, 2006)

I also...am Paul R. Huge WWII history buff and would like to get involved in aircraft archaeology. From what I have seen this is a fantastic site. Hopefully we have some Vets here where they can be shown the proper appreciation and respect, as well as an avenue to put down some memories and pass this knowledge on so we can never forget.


----------



## Erich (Dec 4, 2006)

ah not really on key with ya bud about vets...........WW 2 or Mid-East or ? we have them here just look through the membership


----------



## Paul R (Dec 4, 2006)

Any....any country...any conflict...there is a side to every story. I find the most fascinating are those we rarely hear. One of the best novels written, in my opinion, was The Forgotten Soldier


----------



## facecurtian (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome Paul,
I like the unforgotten or little knowns of military actions also.
Enjoy


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2006)

Hallo Paul R !!!
Nice to read you here.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome Paul.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forums Paul.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome.There are plenty of vets here including myself, Les, Even, Wildcat, Nonskimmer, jhor, Erich...


----------



## Paul R (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you...I think I will enjoy this board immensely.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome and jump right in.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello Paul and welcome!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome...


----------

